# Barn find, any one?



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures that so many of you from the introduction thread have requested.
Dont feel like a sissy if you want to cry.
And its not for sale.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Hold on


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Not gettin any pics Priest. WTF? LOL!

Russ


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Dammit IDK whats happening


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! That's a rough one. Yikes! But, I have seen worse. His and Hers AT, nice! 

Russ


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

"His and Her AT, nice"

What??????


By the way everyone,
Do you like the Chevy wheel covers?


----------



## Valsmere (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah nice wheel covers, they must be the rare "never happened" option! The funny thing I saw was mine had the same dent in the rear bumper before the resto. Must have been the same driver!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Just Remeber Everything Is For Slae


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dash panel, seats and steering wheel (with cover) look OK. Good luck.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

thats not soo bad, mine was worse, so keep the hopes up!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn`t mind finding that around here. 
That`ll make a great project.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> Just Remeber Everything Is For Slae


Just remember,
If I say it's not for sale,
*Then it isn't.*


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats what ive always said, but i know there is a price. Especially when it comes to paying off student loans. I pray i will be able to afford to keep it.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Im not going to argue with you guys.
Even if some one wanted to buy it,
My dad wouldnt let go of it no matter what.

End of that discussion.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine`s not for sale either.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> thats not soo bad, mine was worse, so keep the hopes up!


Tyler, I had a '67 GTO coupe in the early 70s. It was a great car. It was good to me because in 1974 I had to sell it to pay for my first year of graduate school (went from GTO to '66 Plymouth Satellite with "three on the tree" -- OUCH). Ended up with a really good career (partner in large accounting firm), so while it was hard to sell, it paid off when I got my Master's degree and a good job at a large firm. Hopefully, you'll be able to hang onto yours.


----------



## CarCrazyQT (Feb 6, 2008)

> "His and Her AT, nice"
> 
> What??????


It's a hurst dual-gate. You have the normal PRND and High and Low, then it clicks over to the other side and you have one, two and three.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

CarCrazyQT said:


> It's a hurst dual-gate. You have the normal PRND and High and Low, then it clicks over to the other side and you have one, two and three.


...to add, the 'her`s' shifter just goes in drive like normal and when you click it over to the 'his' shifter you can shift manually like a stick car. Very cool option! :cheers


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

I knew it was a hust dual-gate,
Just had no idea what the "his and hers" thing meant.


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Always called it a "his and hers" myself.


----------



## Priest (Feb 2, 2008)

Apperantly _every one_ does,
I was telling my friend about the "his and hers" confusion I was having,
And he knew about it too.


----------

